# hippo point salmon



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good place to get Ptyochromis sp. salmon (hippo point salmon) that are REALLY red? I cant find them locally, and want to order some but am uneasy without hearing of someone elses experience first... Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Jumperstein (Jul 19, 2012)

http://davesfish.com/

Give Dave a call. Everyone I know has been happy with service and quality.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

beachtan said:


> Can anyone recommend a good place to get Ptyochromis sp. salmon (hippo point salmon) *that are REALLY red*?


This is probably the one Victorian that is the least likely to show you his full color. I've had them for a 4 or 5 years now and they only colored up for me in a 75 gallon tank with lots of females.

http://www.african-cichlid.com/Salmon.htm





If you have anything less than a near perfect setup for P. "salmon" you won't see much color at all. It's not the quality of the fish, it's the quality of the set-up.
Kevin


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I ended up getting some albino flamebacks instead and they are AWESOME!! Great bright orange/yellow coloration, both males & females. Always colored up and they are breeding true - all fry look perfect. VERY happy with them!


----------

